# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month October 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photos here   (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on   the cover of the website as the photo of the month for October 2012!   Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of  frog  or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph,  even  if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or  modifications  from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast  correction,  sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Daniel

whites tree frog

----------


## BRIAND

Ranitomeya imitator "Baja Huallaga"

----------


## Bruce

Big Bertha and Clyde Frog sharing an extra large water dish, that they make look extra small!

----------


## Kristen

My whites Eddie  :Smile:

----------


## Namio

Number two. lol

----------


## Wicked frogs

My little guy BIG LuiEe!!

----------


## Robby Cash

> Number two. lol




OMG!!! lmao is that even healthy? Thats as big as he is!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Big Bertha and Clyde Frog sharing an extra large water dish, that they make look extra small!


SHARING!!!! Lol!!! Can they even turn around in there??!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Number two. lol


LMAO!!  I can't believe you actually entered this photo. Hilarious!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

_Ceratophrys cranwelli_

 

Nephilim with his vocal sac partially inflated.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Bruce

> _Ceratophrys cranwelli_
> 
>  
> 
> Nephilim with his vocal sac partially inflated.


You mean his man boob  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynn

> You mean his man boob


Good gracious !!! I think he might be storing a spare meal in there !!

----------


## Lynn

> My whites Eddie


Eddie is precious!

----------


## Katieasaur

Beautiful Bella  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrzoggs

R. imitator "Varadero"

----------


## Namio

> LMAO!!  I can't believe you actually entered this photo. Hilarious!


I'm a man of my words! lol

----------


## Namio

> OMG!!! lmao is that even healthy? Thats as big as he is!


Hey Robby, if you look at the moisture and the content, that's as healthy as a feces can get  :Boogie:

----------


## Robby Cash

> Hey Robby, if you look at the moisture and the content, that's as healthy as a feces can get


Lmao true true... But still he had to have a little trouble with that. :Frog Smile:

----------


## adinco

that poop shot totally shocked me. it's huge! lol

here's my baby whites Bowser.

----------


## NatureLady

Pimby - wtf

----------


## Kristen

> Eddie is precious!


Aw thanks Lynn  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

> SHARING!!!! Lol!!! Can they even turn around in there??!!


Yeah Griff! Sharing is caring!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yeah Griff! Sharing is caring!!


I think you're jealous because you don't have Nephilim!!!  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

...Stickers

----------


## Discman503

Frank one of my Amazon milk frogs

----------


## Bruce

> I think you're jealous because you don't have Nephilim!!!


Bet my frog could eat your frog!  :Wink:

----------


## Don

Dendrobates tinctorius – Bakhuis Mountain Froglet

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Bet my frog could eat your frog!


Nope!! He would inflate his massive vocal sac and reveal hidden spines like a Pufferfish and smother your Pyxie!!! Lol!!

----------


## Bruce

> Nope!! He would inflate his massive vocal sac and reveal hidden spines like a Pufferfish and smother your Pyxie!!! Lol!!


He wouldn't!!! My pyxie was only trying to hug him... With his stomach...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whistly

Jabba Green and Golden Bell frog

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Dendrobates Leucomelas

----------


## Whistly

> Jabba Green and Golden Bell frog


I only meant to upload the top photo.

----------


## Lynn

Young A. moreletii

----------


## Tony

Rocky -  Xenopus Laevis - ready for that shotgun snap.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

OFBT's escape meeting !!

----------


## Duriel

Uhhh... little help here guys?

American toad hopped and got stuck like that. Repositioned that piece to avoid future hilarity/possibly injury.

----------


## Minhocao



----------


## LizardMama

Barking Tree Froglets (Hyla gratiosa)

----------


## mh530

Kermit, my American green tree frog R.I.P.

----------


## Rae

Merry our big Green... Grey Tree Frog XD

----------


## kimix

Megophrys nasuta


Also wondering... Does voting always start on the same day of the month, and how many days is it open for? I missed the voting for Sept, and it seemed like it was only open for 3 days or less?  I was wondering why so many people entered the contest each month, but so few voted, is it because voting is always only open a few days?

----------


## VooDoo

One of my red eyed tree frogs.  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

Rex my African Bullfrog 

He's coming for you!!! :O

----------


## wujuan

> He wouldn't!!! My pyxie was only trying to hug him... With his stomach...


awww... hugs can be good/deadly. depends, no?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Megophrys nasuta
> 
> 
> Also wondering... Does voting always start on the same day of the month, and how many days is it open for? I missed the voting for Sept, and it seemed like it was only open for 3 days or less?  I was wondering why so many people entered the contest each month, but so few voted, is it because voting is always only open a few days?


I believe the pole is only open for two days.

----------


## Treesniffer

At my age, 64, such a BM becomes quite enviable. Aside from that, there is an artistic, organic twist and flow beauty with this photo. And feeling mischievous and all-natural right now, I just might select this for my vote. 


> Number two. lol

----------


## MichaelCo



----------


## 69efan69

My white's tree frogs !

----------


## mh530

> Megophrys nasuta
> 
> 
> Also wondering... Does voting always start on the same day of the month, and how many days is it open for? I missed the voting for Sept, and it seemed like it was only open for 3 days or less?  I was wondering why so many people entered the contest each month, but so few voted, is it because voting is always only open a few days?


Wow! That is an awesome picture!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stardust369

This is Keahi, my baby White's Tree Frog. 
It's very quiet so I think it's a female, but it might be too early to tell.

----------


## Patsy

Skitter and Olive. My Whites tree frogs.

----------


## Shaymac620

Sylvester, my little Gray Tree Frog

----------


## Aaron Boswell

3 of my Fire Bellied Toads Plotting on the Female No Doubt.

----------


## John Clare

Now closed.  Please enter November's contest.

----------

